# Type of Pitbull ..



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey everyone , im new to this forum ., well i recently got myself a pitbull puppy., im not familiar with the bloodlines. Supposebly the mother is a cowboy , and father is grayline and watchman. What is all those bloodlines ?? Is he an American Pitbull ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

No he is not an American Pit Bull Terrier. "Grey Line" is an American Bully line. Do you have a pedigree on him or papers?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post up the pedigree, grey line depending on the dogs may not be american bully. It is one of those lines that depends if your looking at more recent dogs or if your looking at grey line further back... Cowboy i thought was apbt but im not up to date with apnbt lines so someone else may help... post the pedigree so we can help you qa bit better. If there is no pedigree then the breeders word isn't good for nothing and you more then likely have some sort of mix. There is only one true pit bull which is the american pit bull terrier... you can have other bully breeds or mixes of such as american bully, am staff. staffy bulls, am bulldog, ect ect/. pedigree is needed to tell you what you have.


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

No i do not , i bought him from someone in atlanta. And the reason i got him because he looks exactly like the dog i had before which was a Colby American Pitbull. How about the watchman and cowboy ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Watchman....never heard of it. Watchdog is AmStaff. If you weren't given papers, and the guy just told you all this none of it is probably true....people like to spout off names to make their dogs seem better than they are when in reality, they just sold you a mutt and they themselves have no clue what the heck they have!


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Im trying to post up a picture but i have no idea how , what do i do ?


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

I figured it out..mom and dad are the last two pics.




































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it just me or does momma look thin 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Is it just me or does momma look thin
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's not just you, I agree. Aww poor girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

She is ,,i felt so bad because all of the pitbulls there were suffering ,, im gonna put a pic of when i got Niko,,he was so skinny and malnourished,he was full of fleas,in terrible conditions.,,








2 weeks later,,i feel like hes doing soo much better,,















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Without papers there is no way to tell what kind of dog you have.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He is adorable! Looks like a little panda bear. Love the name Niko 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Sometimes nursing takes A LOT out of momma dog and its hard to maintain a decent weight until the pups are off the teat. Some bitches stay nice and pudgy through nursing, while others turn to skin and bone.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> Sometimes nursing takes A LOT out of momma dog and its hard to maintain a decent weight until the pups are off the teat. Some bitches stay nice and pudgy through nursing, while others turn to skin and bone.


This. Its pretty normal and Ive seen a few bitches just not be able to keep weight on even when being fed ridiculous amounts all day

As for the pup and "bloodlines" sounds like you sir have yourself a mutt aka a dog of unknown lineage.

Its common for people to spout off anything they think you want to hear.


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

pookie! said:


> This. Its pretty normal and Ive seen a few bitches just not be able to keep weight on even when being fed ridiculous amounts all day
> 
> As for the pup and "bloodlines" sounds like you sir have yourself a mutt aka a dog of unknown lineage.
> 
> Its common for people to spout off anything they think you want to hear.


Yea thats exactly what i thought as well
, I LOVE MY DOG ,, im still gonna call him my little pit lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> can you post up the pedigree, grey line depending on the dogs may not be american bully. It is one of those lines that depends if your looking at more recent dogs or if your looking at grey line further back... Cowboy i thought was apbt but im not up to date with apnbt lines so someone else may help... post the pedigree so we can help you qa bit better. If there is no pedigree then the breeders word isn't good for nothing and you more then likely have some sort of mix. There is only one true pit bull which is the american pit bull terrier... you can have other bully breeds or mixes of such as american bully, am staff. staffy bulls, am bulldog, ect ect/. pedigree is needed to tell you what you have.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> Yea thats exactly what i thought as well
> , I LOVE MY DOG ,, im still gonna call him my little pit lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Please dont. Call him what he is, a mutt or mixed breed. He isnt a "pit"

There is one Pit Bull and thats the American Pit Bull Terrier, which your dog isnt.


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Please dont. Call him what he is, a mutt or mixed breed. He isnt a "pit"
> 
> There is one Pit Bull and thats the American Pit Bull Terrier, which your dog isnt.


Lol ,, i just wished i knew what other mix is it . Which is unfortunate

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> Yea thats exactly what i thought as well
> , I LOVE MY DOG ,, im still gonna call him my little pit lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why would you do that? He is not a "pit" so why call him that? You might as well call him a Dalmatian then....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sound s like a greyline watchdogmix for one dog theonly other I can think of is cowboyor midnight cow boy. Greyline and watchdog are and have both always been amstaff blood ran back into tradtional working blood. Both have been used to produce bullies and work apbt. The mid night cowbot if that is what it is I beleive heavy eli with a touch of ed Crenshaw colby stuff. If you dont have papers then cant know it is laget if you got one we can work with it and let ya know what you got...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't label it something you don't know for sure it is. I've got 7 bullies, a mutt, and a newly inherited mutt and they ALL have been called APBT at some point. It's important to me to correct people and steer them towards the correct label. Having a mutt isn't a bad thing. I've gotten some pretty nice compliments on my mutts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Why would you do that? He is not a "pit" so why call him that? You might as well call him a Dalmatian then....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol i wont call him a pit,, i just really wished i knew the mixes. Im still gonna love my Niko 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Sound s like a greyline watchdogmix for one dog theonly other I can think of is cowboyor midnight cow boy. Greyline and watchdog are and have both always been amstaff blood ran back into tradtional working blood. Both have been used to produce bullies and work apbt. The mid night cowbot if that is what it is I beleive heavy eli with a touch of ed Crenshaw colby stuff. If you dont have papers then cant know it is laget if you got one we can work with it and let ya know what you got...


I dont have any papers , i just got him from someone on craigslist.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I wouldn't label it something you don't know for sure it is. I've got 7 bullies, a mutt, and a newly inherited mutt and they ALL have been called APBT at some point. It's important to me to correct people and steer them towards the correct label. Having a mutt isn't a bad thing. I've gotten some pretty nice compliments on my mutts!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know , thats the reason i wanted to get info from other people who knows about blood lines, like i said before , i have no idea which bloodlines go to which dog . Now knowing that its not a full blooded "pit" my family and i love him so much .
And hes a cute puppy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Sound s like a greyline watchdogmix for one dog theonly other I can think of is cowboyor midnight cow boy. Greyline and watchdog are and have both always been amstaff blood ran back into tradtional working blood. Both have been used to produce bullies and work apbt. The mid night cowbot if that is what it is I beleive heavy eli with a touch of ed Crenshaw colby stuff. If you dont have papers then cant know it is laget if you got one we can work with it and let ya know what you got...


I was looking thru pics of amstaff and he looks alot like type. Thank you for the info !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant go off type you have paper work or registered name for the parents?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> I was looking thru pics of amstaff and he looks alot like type. Thank you for the info !
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unfortunately you can't base a breed off of looks alone. You have to have an understanding of the heritage of the dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Unfortunately you can't base a breed off of looks alone. You have to have an understanding of the heritage of the dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea youre right , i just wish i can say hes this kind of dog even it being a mix, unfortunately i dont have any other info , and the only info i had was the one the owner gave me , which as it seems it all was bogus

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Cant go off type you have paper work or registered name for the parents?


I dont have any type of paperworks nor registered name of both parents

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry bout that comp is slow lol. YEah man hard pressed to try and label something you dont know stick around amn next time you will have all the info you need to get exactly what you want. This lil guy is cute and sure he will be great for ya.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

How old is niko?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Sorry bout that comp is slow lol. YEah man hard pressed to try and label something you dont know stick around amn next time you will have all the info you need to get exactly what you want. This lil guy is cute and sure he will be great for ya.


Yes im deff gonna keep doing that, i want all the info possible to get more knowledge of my puppy, i wish i had more info on the parents of my puppy but i dont, i got him off of craigslist thinking it was a full blooded pit and unfortunately he isnt, which is still okay because wether hes was a pit or not ,, we still love him the same and he is such a good dog , wish i knew more info on him but oh well , cant do anything about that anymore. ., But hes perfect for my family

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> How old is niko?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


14weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> Yea thats exactly what i thought as well
> , I LOVE MY DOG ,, im still gonna call him my little pit lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You love the dog. Thats what matters!


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> You love the dog. Thats what matters!


AMEN

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes love you mutt but do not call him something he isnt. Breed misidentification is the number one cause of BSL, people call everything under the sun a "pit bull" when its just a mutt and its not a catch all term. Its a term that describes one breed of dog.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable!! I LOVE the patch on the eye! So cute! 
Don't worry about not know his breed mix. Lots of us here have mutts, actually the majority here have some type of mutt as well as their papered dogs.  
Please stick around, you'll learn a lot and its great that you seem open and willing to learn. There are lots of very knowledgeable people here. Welcome!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Only way I can justify having my papered dogs is having my mutt.....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I love my mutt too! 

But welcome to GP  cute pup u got there :cheers:


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh my gosh, he is adorable!! I LOVE the patch of the eye! So cute!
> Don't worry about not know his breed mix. Lots of us here have mutts, actually the majority here have some type of mutt as well as their papered dogs.
> Please stick around, you'll learn a lot and its great that you seem open and willing to learn. There are lots of very knowledgeable people here. Welcome!!


Thank you ! And it doesnt bother me at all that i dont have papers for my dog or that its a mutt.. I love my mutt i just wish i had the right info so i wouldnt doubt the mix breed he is ..

This is my Colby Pitbull Chico.. I miss him .. I wish i had him ., one of the best dogs ive had so far,, i just wish i couldve brought him with me when i moved. At least hes with my brother 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I love my mutt too!
> 
> But welcome to GP  cute pup u got there :cheers:


Thank you !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Niko is so frikkin cute!

All the best for training him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Cool lil bulldog up: !!!!!


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Katey said:


> Niko is so frikkin cute!
> 
> All the best for training him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> Cool lil bulldog up: !!!!!


Thanks !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Dude I'm so shocked but this is my dogs brother!!!! My dog is a grayline cowboy and watchman mix I got him from a guy on Bankhead


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

I got my dog Bentley from the same person he was the oldest one I really want to show you him he looks like your milo a lot


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I got my dog Bentley from the same person he was the oldest one I really want to show you him he looks like your milo a lot


really ?? Dude you should post up a picture and let me know ! Im interested in seeing him !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## george sanders (Nov 26, 2013)

*wanna know!*

I have 2 pitbull pups, and would like to know what kind of pitbulls they are?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

george sanders said:


> I have 2 pitbull pups, and would like to know what kind of pitbulls they are?


There is only ONE type of pit bull and that's the American Pit Bull Terrier....

There are no "types"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

george sanders said:


> I have 2 pitbull pups, and would like to know what kind of pitbulls they are?


DM is correct the APBT is the only type. But there are different bloodlines, but if you don't have the pedigree papers there is no way to tell. And I am sure you already know this, but just in case, there is no blue nose type, red nose type, gator mouth type, ect ect.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

george sanders said:


> I have 2 pitbull pups, and would like to know what kind of pitbulls they are?


Hi George welcome to the forum.

Sorry to tell you but without a pedigree we can not tell if you in fact have American Pit Bull Terriers.

Also I would recommend starting your own thread, and posting up some pictures so that we can see what your pups look like, and appreciate their cuteness too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

